# akward ride



## JOJO (Aug 4, 2013)

so I'm walking down the road and this old guy in a truck ask me were i was headed and offered me a ride and I got in. we made small talk then he just comes out and ask if i ever had my cock sucked...it was awkward ride after that and he try to offer me ten bucks and i was like i think I'm gonna walk the rest of the way to town. as soon as i got outta the truck i just started laughing out loud it was pretty funny after i looked back on it. XD


----------



## Tude (Aug 4, 2013)

ick - sad people out there!!!


----------



## JOJO (Aug 4, 2013)

yeah he was cool about it though gave me directions but yah not my cup ol tea


----------



## japanarchist (Aug 4, 2013)

Giving or receiving a bj is a normal form of compensation when hitching, it's one of the rules of the road man.


----------



## Tude (Aug 4, 2013)

Well huh. I guess I got lucky and never had to, um, reciprocate with a bj when hitching years ago. Thank goodness they never heard of this "responsible" payment at that time.


----------



## thapoet (Aug 4, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!! Maaaaaan o' man..... Ya know, some people would look at $10 for receiving a bj as a whooooole lotta ramen noodles...lmao.... But uyeah bro, acceptable compensation or not, that chit aint my cup of tea either... As we say in da south, "dat dawg don't hunt!"


----------



## 1544c (Aug 6, 2013)

yeah i got a ride once where the guy driving made a few not-so-subtle references to this scene in the movie...
i pretended i had never seen the movie and changed the subject. creepy


----------



## Arapala (Aug 6, 2013)

Idk he was gonna pay to such your dick? Fuck it bjs are bjs.... Least that's what ma` always said!!


----------



## JOJO (Aug 7, 2013)

japanarchist said:


> Giving or receiving a bj is a normal form of compensation when hitching, it's one of the rules of the road man.



i know about the unwritten book of the road but the guy was only driving me 5 miles and if i really need to make money i'll ask all around town for work or fly a sign.


Arapala said:


> Idk he was gonna pay to such your dick? Fuck it bjs are bjs.... Least that's what ma` always said!!


true a bj is a bj but im more of the hopeless romantic type and want a mate (companion) rather than a f-buddy or one nighter.


----------



## luxeprimal (Aug 22, 2013)

Hide your kids hide your wife and hide your husbands.


----------



## Xan (Sep 2, 2013)

Laytonville. Semi pulls up with a life size cardboard cutout of a bikini chick in the passenger seat. I get in, he looks at me, says "welcome to my prison." Turned out to be a cool dude.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Sep 2, 2013)

Lol i got picked up by a nypho in montana.She gave me an amazing bj before she dropped me off at a walmart so i could fly a sign the next day.She comes back and picks me up again and we fuck like rabbits for 3-4 hrs lol.

I'll always remember her haha that woman could blow start a harely and suck the damn paint off a wall.

Love hitchhiking usually its all great but sometimes their are random bumps in the road that are a let down.Just can't let yourself down to far shit always works out from whatever situation i have gotten into.I always bounce back.


----------



## wizehop (Sep 3, 2013)

JOJO said:


> he just comes out and ask if i ever had my cock sucked...



Been there a few times dude. One time while hitchen the east coast when I was 19, I got this early morning ride from this big bearded dude. Tried talking to him on the way but he didnt say much. The second he pulls over to let me out he straight up asks me if I want my dick sucked.
I said no and then it hit me what he actually just asked me. He then proceeded to argue with me for the next ten minute. This guy was a big fucker so it was a little tense. He aks me, "have you ever had your dick sucked by a guy before" and I'm like "NOOO". So he says "Well how do you know you don't like it" and I said "Its just one of those things you know" Whole time sitting on the side of the road in his green pick up truck wonder if Im about to get raped.
After probobly one of the most awkward conversations Ive had to date, he finally says "to each his own" and I get out. It was getting to the point I didn't want to hitch anymore as that was the third time that trip. The guy before started talking about rekkie and healing through touch and tried getting his hands on me...fuck man I'm creeped out just typing this shit....oh man to be young and fit

Its funny though, the one that creeped me out the most was this trucker dude (not to sterio type) who one night brought me to his house for a quick stop. He asked me if there where gays in the big city I was from out west. Asked me if it was awkward going to public washrooms with potential gay dude about. Didn't seem like an odd conversation seing as he was a hick from a small town. 
Then we talked about boots and he asked about my Docs, we chatted about them and his cowboy boots for a while then he says he may have a pair he can give me.
While stopped at his house at about 11 pm we go into his basement and he gets me to try these boots on and walk around in them. oh fuck I feel so dirty. In the end nothing happened and he ended up droppin me off by a massive train yard. I didn't clue into what was going on back then but fuck these days it creeps me the fuck out. At least when people are straight up "Ill suck your cock like a slut" its out in the open, its that fucking "I'm ass raping you in my mind" that does the damage.


----------



## Pepin (Oct 15, 2013)

This thread was a 10/10, would read again.


----------



## Wrecked Liberty (Oct 23, 2013)

HaHaHa.... I'm glad to know it wasn't just me that crap like that happened to other people to. That so funny and akward. I HATE HICK HIKING !!!!! no thank I will walk..


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 26, 2013)

my buddy dealt with a persisent guy a few months ago. I just got back from a little trip to some families place. I had all good rides. my trip there was all ladies besides a cool older guy that took me right to my destination. Then on my way back today i had a long hair christian weirdo who was probably gay but didn't get weird with me. my dog i think really keeps the bad folks at bay and he really helped with rides this time. All the ladies picked me up because of him mostly


----------



## crustythadd23 (Oct 26, 2013)

Few years back I was in San Luis Obispo spanging outside of Jack in the box and I asked this guy for some change for a bite to eat and he said no sorry. then few minutes later he rolled up in his car and flew me down so I walked up and he asked me if I wanted to make a quick $50. I asked what...he offered a BJ...I told him he was a fuckin nut n get the fuck away...told my road dogg and got a good laugh about it for couple days.

Same day we ended up trying to hitch North. Guy pulls over and told us he knows this lady that was going to be heading towards Salinas after work and would ask. And asked us if we had a phone so he could let us know so I gave him my buddies number. phone rings couple hours later and friend was talkin to the guy. my friend was short answering with No's and I don't do that talk to my friend. so I talked to the guy and was sayin that his friend would give us a ride but one thing...she wanted to get fucked by one of us...dude got all creepy n sayin he was describing us to her n how we looked n told me she was more interesting in me and wanted to know if I would. well I told him no Id rather wait for another ride. dude flips out and threatens to call police n that what were doin was illegal n would get us arrested.

people are ridiculous.


----------

